# 1.8T Ignition



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

Just curious if anyone has some info/links/advice on wiring up a 1.8T's ignition system for a mk2 swap running MS2 pcb3.57? I was running direct ignition coil spark on a 16vT before and the 1.8T is looking like a new ball game.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (whiteriot)*

Which coils, 3 or 4 pin? The 3.57 isn't as easy to mod/add to.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (whiteriot)*

You have two options here. If it wasn't a special order V3.57, it would probably be set up for a Ford EDIS, which requires a 36-1 crank trigger. Or you could use MS2/Extra and control the coils directly. The mods on our trigger wheel page will work, but you'll need to change the settings for a 60-2 wheel with a different tooth angle.


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition ([email protected])*

I think they are 3 pin? They are the kind that bolt down on cover if that matters? Right now MS is setup running MS2/extra.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (whiteriot)*

Rad. Just buy 4x BIP ignition drivers, add them to the case and wire them to the spare DB25 (make sure you use two pins per driver and at least two for grounds).


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (need_a_VR6)*

I know in mine it has the VB921 high output ignition driver installed in it and is now apparently discontinued, what's to be done with this? It looks like DIYautotune.com sells Bosch BIP373 ignition drivers that's said to be a good replacement for the one i have right now.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (whiteriot)*

Your best bet is to take the VB921 out, I put a TIP120 in that spot to use it for idle control. 
Then just get 4x BIP drivers and mount them to the case top. I have done this on a few builds now with no issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (whiteriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteriot* »_I know in mine it has the VB921 high output ignition driver installed in it and is now apparently discontinued, what's to be done with this? It looks like DIYautotune.com sells Bosch BIP373 ignition drivers that's said to be a good replacement for the one i have right now.

The manufacturer dropped the VB921s quite a while ago. BIP373s were the closest thing we could find to a drop in replacement; the main differences are (1) they need a mica insulator and (2) they are a lot harder to break.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition ([email protected])*

I haven't broken one with a lot of silly bench testing. I had a customer fry a set of VB's the first night due to him not wiring coil power to the fuel pump relay output. I'm just the sucker for warrantying it.


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (need_a_VR6)*

so i double checked the coils today and they are in fact 4-wire instead of said 3-wire. Curious how this will change things?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (whiteriot)*

You need to add a different circuit:
http://www.msextra.com/manuals...cop30
On a 3.57 you'll want to build it all on a small bread board.


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (need_a_VR6)*

oh boy, would it be an easier route to take just getting four 3-pin coils and going with 4 BIP drivers?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (whiteriot)*

Generally, yes. They're more reliable then the 4pin ones as well.


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (need_a_VR6)*

Sounds good I'll just do that then, i think they are still the original items so it wouldn't hurt to toss some new ones on anyway.


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (whiteriot)*

Back from the dead! What would need to be done to control ignition with just a single coil for all 4 plugs? I assume like Ford's EDIS. but can it be done with the factory timing gear instead of putting in a different tooth trigger wheel?


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (whiteriot)*

I think EDIS coil uses wasted spark. You can use such a coil with Ms and factory 60-2 wheel,just set it up properly in megatune.You will need 2xBip's,thats all...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (radics1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radics1* »_I think EDIS coil uses wasted spark. You can use such a coil with Ms and factory 60-2 wheel,just set it up properly in megatune.You will need 2xBip's,thats all...

Yep. The EDIS coil pack is really two coils in a single combined package; one coil fires plugs 1 & 4, the other fires 2 & 3. They're probably the most commonly used coil pack with the Megasquirt.
For a true single coil, you'd need a distributor.


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition ([email protected])*

so bumping this back up! I had bought the MS2 PCB3.57 board from you at DIY without any special requests except for the 4Bar MAP sensor and high output ignition driver. So with that said, this should be setup to run EDIS if i get the ignition module and wire it up as per this diagram?








If this is all good to this point...can i wire up the factory trigger sensor to work with the EDIS module and while in MegaTune adjust the settings for a 60-2 wheel as opposed to the 36-1? Does anyone know what the trigger angle would be set to...should i be correct to this point with my install? Thanks a lot so far guys for the help and patience!










_Modified by whiteriot at 6:17 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (whiteriot)*

EDIS will ONLY work with a 36-1 wheel as all the decoding is done in the EDIS module. 
Why not just run the stock 60-2 into the MS and use that to trigger the EDIS coilpack without using the EDIS module itself?


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_EDIS will ONLY work with a 36-1 wheel as all the decoding is done in the EDIS module. 
Why not just run the stock 60-2 into the MS and use that to trigger the EDIS coilpack without using the EDIS module itself?

well sh*t if that can be done for sure i will do that. For some reason thought i had to have the module to do this but obviously didn't think it through enough. Do you have a link for wiring, i got a few BIP ignition drivers to use as you had suggested before. Would i just use one or two of them?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (whiteriot)*

Yep, the stock 60-2 works great. I did have to run it through vrout instead of vrout inverted (jumpers on the board JP1 3/4) like I do with the V3's. Not sure why but it works. 
You can't run straight MS2 to do this, but MS2-Extra. You'll need to use two BIP's for the EDIS coilpack, just follow the details for direct drive waste spark in the extra manual.


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (need_a_VR6)*

Alright so looking at these instructions here...http://www.msextra.com/manuals/Ignition_Hardware_Manual.htm#mulitcoil...it says that it's specifically for the v3.0 board and that if i want to use my db15 on my PCB3.57 board I'd have to strengthen the traces and figure out which ones to use for it. How do you go about doing this? I'm just assuming you would use actual wire to pretty well replace the traces on the board? Sorry for all the questions I'm just slightly retarded when trying to figure out and make ignition setups work, everything else i don't really have much for problems with but ignition just sucks!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T Ignition (whiteriot)*

If you want to use the DB15 you can just wire the BIP outputs to two of the pins DB15 pad locations, that is plenty. 
On V3's I usually use the IAC locations (25,27, etc) and just run the wire through the board, and then use a snipped lead to jumper directly to the pin I'm using. You could also do that on the DB15 but using double pins will probably be easier.


----------

